# Micro hydro?



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We don't have it, wish we did, but I'm wondering how many people do. From what little I know, if you can keep the intake clean, it's the killer deal for being off-grid with a 24/7 power supply.

Aybody here have it?


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't have it but have looked into it extensively for a friend who has a huge dam on his property. The 24/7 aspect is very attractive. 

There are ways to lessen the debris that can clog the turbine depending on how you get water flowing into the turbine housing but I would agree that is probably its biggest challenge.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Wish we could use it. We have a BIG creek on a corner of our property but no fall. I've been trying to come up with a way to harness this power for five years now. The best thought I've had so far is to make a water wheel pump. IDK There are so many restrictions on what your allowed to do with water ways. If I tried to dam the creek to make power I'm sure I'd end up in trouble. But if I put in a floting water wheel to pump the water that would probably be ok as we do have water rights. If anyone has any bright ideas please let me know.

Larry 
A World Away


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a 24 volt Water Baby model with the 2 smallest nozzles, powered by the waterline from our gravity fed spring. It and our small 12v solar collector maintains 4 12v batteries. The cabin is all 12v. We charge a cell phone, power 4 LED lights, 3 outlets, and a small 12v refrigerator and/or a small dump heater with a fan. This small fan moves warm air from the air lock entry ceiling, using 3" flex tube, through the heater, then to a vent near the floor of the living area. The air lock entry collects passive solar heat and heat from the wood stove. It has been in operation for 6 years with very minimal upkeep....James


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

biggkidd said:


> Wish we could use it. We have a BIG creek on a corner of our property but no fall. I've been trying to come up with a way to harness this power for five years now.


Maybe a submersible turbine? This site has 12/24/48V versions:
http://www.absak.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/33_89_90


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

MicroHydro is a fantastic idea. Love it. But there are a lot of places in the US where it is pretty much a no-go based on the legalities of it. 

Based upon the general tactics of agencies like the DER or EPA, even if I did have a real nice setup, I probably would be very hesitant to want to let anyone know about it. Someone, somewhere, would find some reason to find that it was illegal and either shut it down or bring about massive fines or both.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the idea of micro hydro... and when there is no EPA anymore, will be time to start building and implementing. Till then, it's not illegal to study!


----------

